# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  viagra

## Alias123

anyone using viagra to counter the low libido? i just find myself brining a pil when i go out ( i almost drink nothing when im out) and it sorts all the low libido one night stands...

----------


## lepke

I use Cilais aslo because I can have 3 drinks per day with it.  :Smile:  I smell bourbon and women.

----------


## Abdullah

I don't think using Viagra is a good decision. I far i know it has a long term effect. Doctor advice me not to use Viagra.

----------

